# Гипонатриемия на фоне внутричерепной гипертензии. Помогите!



## WladdimiR (20 Дек 2019)

Здравствуйте!
Я перестал доверять врачам нашей поликлиники, и теперь не знаю что делать
Осенью 2016 г у маме (ей тогда было 75 лет) поставили диагноз повышенное внутричерепное давление, объяснили, что это чревато отеком мозга, если не лечить, поскольку давление от скапливания жидкости в клетках мозга, она давит на мозг, что и приводит к когнитивным нарушениям. У нее тогда были легки когнитивные нарушения, потеря памяти, иногда непониманеи действий и повышенное арт давление. Сделали энцефалографию и в итоге выписали индапамид + аминолон с каким-то улучшающим кровоснабжение препаратом (уже не помню может быть винпоцетин).
Арт давление стало снижаться, а улучшение в симптоматике я не замечал. Через месяц, поскольку аминолон не помогал, выписали что-то еще, а еще через месяц мексидол. К тому же обнаружил что в инструкции к индапамиду сказано, что после 65 лет принимать аппарат над под обязательным контролем водно-электролитного баланса, поскольку препарат выводит калий и натрий из организма. Но в  поликлинике старый невролог ушла на пенсию а другие врачи проводить анализы на электролиты отказывались, да еще и меня успокаивали, что это ерунда, такого никогда не было, не надо читать всякие инструкции и тп. Я ходил к разным врачам и к уч терапевту и неврологу. Бестолку. Единственное что выписали дополнительно эналаприл, чтобы тот задерживал калий.
Тем временем у мамы постоянно ухудшался слух и когнитивные нарушения просто прогрессировали. Однако не проводя никаких дополнительных обследований, под предлогом, что она не сможет выдержать МРТ-процедур, ей поставили диагноз сосудистая деменция. А у мамы к этому времени (весна 2018 г) уже действительно был полный букет симптомов деменции и память очень плохая (забывала все через 5 минут), перестала себя самостоятельно обслуживать, стала терять речь, стала откровенно чудить и не отдавать отчет своим поступкам. Ну естественно при такой памяти 40 мин на МРТ она не вылежит - она просто не запомнит, что нельзя крутиться. Поэтому я согласился с врачом, и принял рецепт с мемантином.
В в марте этого года ситуация ухудшилась еще больше. Появились постоянные сильные головокружения,  постоянные ежедневные головные боли тупого характера, озноб ( я бы даже сказал колотун под вечер - трясло как на морозе, температура была 36 - 36,4 - 36,5 - 36,6. Жажда, сухой язык (по ее рассказам).  Мама так устала от такого состояния что периодически даже стала поговаривать  что ей не хочется жить. Два раза (после приема бисакодила от запора) она даже теряла сознание.
Визит к неврологу снова ничего не дал. Первым делом меня спросили уверен ли я, что она меня не обманывает. Схему лечения менять отказались, выписали пенталгин, в направлении на анализ электролитов снова отказали.
Ну я сразу понял, что от такого невролога ничего хорошего ожидать не придется. Поскольку мама давно обслуживать себя не может пришлось отказаться от работы и оформить уход - я элементарно боюсь оставить ее одну. Самостоятельно она могла только ходить и то только по стеночке. Давать каждый день обезболивающие я не могу - нельзя. Мне это даже в аптеке сказали. Да это и общеизвестно. Поскольку лечение такое меня перестало устраивать, я самостоятельно по врачебным научным работам, руководствам, рекомендациям, узнал что причиной маминых проблем может быть дефицит натрия.
Сдал анализ на электролиты. Действительно - Калий в норме. Натрий - 131 ммоль (135 - 146), Хлориды 91 (98- 109). То есть на лицо гипонатриемия. Показал результат в поликлинике, меня снова начали успокаивать, что это ерунда, это не может быть причиной маминых проблем, максимум от гипонатриемии -  одышка от накопления водички в легких. И мне стало страшно, поскольку это полная ерунда. Спорить я не стал.  Но и не знаю, как дальше быть.
В итоге получается, что прописанные маме сначала индапамид, а затем эналаприл вместо понижения внутричерепного давления уже три года его только увеличивают. Мама откровенно превратилась в овощ, даже стала забывать много слов. Сам менять схему лечения я не могу. В больницу положить не знаю как - поскольку она не может сама себя обслуживать, ну как 2-летний ребенок. И денег на другую клинику хватит только на один прием (поскольку жить приходится только на ее пенсию) а удобной работы которая бы позволяла вести хозяйство и контролировать маму пока найти не удается.
Что посоветуете? Можете ли помочь хотя бы со сменой схемы лечения. В европейских рекомендациях по диагностике и лечению гипонатриемии сказано, что при легкой форме до 130 ммоль (правда если она протекает безсимптомно) для коррекции натрия достаточно отказаться от препаратов которые привели к его дефициту. Но даже если маме не дать индапамид только одно утро, к вечеру давление подскакивает под 200 -  эналаприл один не справляется. Приходится добавлять капотен.
Буду благодарен за подсказки. Собирался вызавать скорую, но честно говоря после такого лечения в нашей поликлинике не уверен, что и в центральной больнице уровень лучше.


----------



## La murr (20 Дек 2019)

@WladdimiR, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## WladdimiR (20 Дек 2019)

Владимир

2) Постоянное головокружение, ежедневные головные боли. Правда сильные каждодневные боли были только весной. Сейчас иногда бывают дни, когда боли не сильные. Именно в эти дни болеутоляющее и не даю.

3) Историю заболевания рассказал выше. Добавлю что весной этого года когда появилось головокружение и ежедневные головные боли, то помимо этого появились еще боли в эпигастрале, опоясывающие и отдающие в спину. Лечение снова никакого не назначили, поскольку на момент визита к врачу боле у нее не было, а пальпация ничего не показала. А у стариков типа сбоев в организме много, сказали пройдет. НО! Я стал маме реже покупать соленое огурчички, капусту или селедку. Боялся, что это у нее болели почки. Боли действительно прошли.

4) История жизни... Ну какая история у пенсионерки? Телевизор и прогулки. Но поскольку весной заблудилась и не могла найти дорогу (привезли чужие люди) одну гулять больше не отпускаю. Еще могу добавить, что по жизни страдала запорами, то есть постоянно принимала слабительные средства. Были легки проблемы со щитовидной железой (пила изредка тироксин берлин хеми), но как мне сказала эндокринолог, у нее серьезного никогда ничего не было. Что подтвердили анализа, сданные в начале октября. Обращаться к врачу по поводу давлениямы начали еще в 2012 году, в др поликлинику, когда я еще работал и были деньги. Прописывали кардосал и индапамид. Но когда давление сравнялось мы принимать их перестали. .Тогда же обнаружили  на ЭКГ гипертрофию левого желудочка. 

Врач сказал все в норме, только легкое повышение холестерина. Из общего анализа крови (опять же как сказал терапевт) легкое повышение лейкоцитов и легки пониженный гемоглобин. Но очень плохие анализы мочи. Мочу сдавал, потому что заподозрил у мамы цистит, поскольку она перестала соблюдать гигиену,  и очень часто стала ходить в туалет. На вопрос могут ли ее анализа (кровь и моча) ли это быть связано с циститом терапевт сказал "да". Увы, на руки ничего не дают.

5) Ничего более подробного сказать не могу. В связи с подозрением на цистит по совету скорой возил ее в приемный покой на постановку диагноза. УЗИ ничего не показало
Температура как писал как правило ниже 36,6.

6) *Инструментальные методы исследования* . У нас назначать не принято. Я уже как-то писал в теме про себя.
7) Индапамид + эналаприл. Снижает давление до 145 на 60 или 70. Но бывает что и не помогает и давление к вечеру 190 или 197 на 70. Тогда даю капотен. Очень большая разница между систолическим и диастолическим. Легкая артимия



La murr написал(а):


> Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


Спасибо! Но я не знаю какой специалист занимается такой проблемой


----------



## WladdimiR (21 Дек 2019)

Что я хотел бы выяснить в первую очередь.
Как сказано в статье
*Клинические практические рекомендации по диагностике причин и лечению гипонатриемии*
разработанных врачами европейских ассоциация нефрологи и эндокринологии 
https://academic.oup.com/ndt/article/29/suppl_2/i1/1904943
при легкой форме гипонатриемии 131 ммоль - 135 ммоль хронического характера вызванной тиазидными диуретиками, достаточно просто отказаться от них. Ну отказаться я из-за давления не могу. Но у меня есть такое соображение:
Поскольку  из-за возникшей гипонатриемии реакция на индапамид+эналаприл (который при гипонатриемии вообще нельзя выписывать) происходит обратная, тому что ожидалось - давление не падает, а наоборот постоянно растет (судя по симптоматике) можно ли поменять схему лечения этой парой (которая двумя телегами выводит натрий) на, например, блокатор кальциевых каналов + бета-адреноблокатор. По логике концентрация натрия должна перестать падать и со временем начать расти (именно это имеют в виду европейские врачи. Но  поскольку они ничего не пишут о внутричерепной гипертензии, я и хотел бы уточнить здесь: сможет ли восстановление концентрации натрия прекратить накачивать жидкость в клетки головного мозга? То есть убивая одного зайца (гипонатриемию) можно ли надеяться на попадание во второго (ВЧД)? 
Или же понижать уровень ВЧД можно одними только тиазидными диуретиками? Но тогда как быть?
Бета-адроноблокатор мама уже получает в виде капель в глаза (правда конечно не в той дозе)

Или же ситуация с ВЧД намного сложнее, ведь неизвестно какой причиной оно было изначально вызвано? Правда я вообще не могу понять как при помощи одной энцефалографии врач мог поставить такой диагноз. 

Или я вообще зашел не на тот форум? Но я просто не знаю к врачам какого профиля обращаться. По логике это ведь уже выходит за рамки действия неврологии. Или еще нет?


----------



## La murr (21 Дек 2019)

@WladdimiR, пригласите в тему @Доктор Ступин, пожалуйста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Дек 2019)

Не тот форум.
Гипокалиемия столь не значительна, что не может оказать такого выраженного действия.
Попробуйте Русской медицинский сервер.


----------



## WladdimiR (21 Дек 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не тот форум.
> Гипокалиемия столь не значительна, что не может оказать такого выраженного действия.
> Попробуйте Русской медицинский сервер.


Доктор, вы ошиблись. Не гипоКАЛИемия, а гипоНАТРИемия. Как же она не может оказать такого действия, когда из-за нее накапливается вода в клетках ГМ и соответственно повышается давление? Это я не от себя говорю. Это во всех методичках и работах написано. Тем более, что это продолжается три года. ну сами представьте: вместо понижения ВЧД упорно продолжается его повышение. Да, она чаще всего в легкой форме никак не проявляется, но это когда диуретики пьют от другиз заболеваний. Но у мамы же изначально было ВЧД. И потом - боли ... куда их деть? А ухудшение слуха, зрения, речи. Признаки  давления на разные участки мозга.



> *5. PATHOPHYSIOLOGY OF HYPONATRAEMIA*
> *5.1. Introduction*
> Hyponatraemia, defined as a serum sodium concentration <135 mmol/l, is the most common disorder of body fluid and electrolyte balance encountered in clinical practice. It occurs in up to 30% of hospitalised patients and can lead to a wide spectrum of clinical symptoms, from subtle to severe or even life threatening [10, 11].



*5. ПАТОФИЗИОЛОГИЯ ГИПОНАТРЕМИИ*
*5.1. Вступление*
Гипонатриемия, определяемая как концентрация натрия в сыворотке <135 ммоль / л, является наиболее распространенным нарушением баланса жидкости и электролита в организме, встречающимся в клинической практике. Это происходит у 30% госпитализированных пациентов и может привести к широкому спектру клинических симптомов, от едва различимых до тяжелых или даже угрожающих жизни [ 10 , 11 ].


> *5.2. Clinical features*
> Symptoms can vary from mild, non-specific to severe and life-threatening (Table 5). Severe symptoms of hyponatraemia are caused by brain oedema and increased intracranial pressure. Brain cells start to swell when water moves from the extracellular to the intracellular compartment because of a difference in effective osmolality between brain and plasma.


*5.2. Клинические особенности*
Симптомы могут варьироваться от легких, неспецифических до тяжелых и опасных для жизни (Таблица  5 ). Тяжелые симптомы гипонатриемии вызваны отеком мозга и повышенным внутричерепным давлением. Клетки мозга начинают набухать, когда вода перемещается из внеклеточного во внутриклеточный компартмент из-за разницы в эффективной осмоляльности между мозгом и плазмой.

За подсказку спасибо! Уже написал там. Но там, я знаю, отвечают не столь оперативно как у вас. Я просто уже затягивать боюсь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Дек 2019)

Надиктовывал ответ. Ошибся.
Мнение прежнее. Чем шире симптомы от небольшого недостатка, тем труднее привязать клинику к результату. Думаю, в 99% этот уровень нарушения не учитывается.
Подождём ответа с РМС.


----------



## WladdimiR (22 Дек 2019)

Ответ РМС:


> 1. Если Вы недовольны предоставляемой Вашей маме государством помощью по ОМС, нет проблем с обращением за «вторым мнением» платно в крупный центр
> 2. С учетом Вашего проживания, МОНИКИ или НМИЦ эндокринологии к Вашим услугам
> 3. Заочно через третьи лица ни консультации не проводятся, ни лечение не осуществляется
> 4. Хроническая гипонатриемия действительно опасна и увеличивает в том числе риск падений
> 5. Человечество без особого труда решает эти проблемы - гайды не только Вам доступны


И тему закрыли. И это называется Форум врачебных консультаций. Если вы (в смысле они) заочно не консультируете, зачем тогда форум заводить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2019)

Так мама была в Мониках?


----------



## WladdimiR (24 Дек 2019)

Нет. Кто ее туда направит? А главное когда. Мне ж только вчера ответили. Это же воскресенье было. А средств, как я сказал, у меня пока нет. Но хотя бы успокоили, что сие решается без проблем. Наши молодые ребята вообще мух не ловят, для них эта проблема - не проблема.
Я вот честно говоря до сих пор не могу понять, почему и вы не видите проблемы. Если можно, где в моих рассуждениях ошибка? Индапамид выписывали от ВЧД при арт гипертензии. У мамы были несильнеы головные боли. ВЧД - от воды в клетках мозга, которой некуда деваться поэтому она давит на мозг. Ну так сказала невролог. Если бы индапамид как средство от ВЧД помогал, то по меньшей мере не должны были бы расти симптомы. Но от него только опускалось кровяное давление (и то незначительно и не всегда), а боли не проходили и каждые приблизительно полгода усиливались + падал слух, наступала заторможенность и когнитивные нарушения. А через 1,5 года, всеной этого года ситуация ухудшилась резко. То есть появились сильные головокружения и ежедневные г/боли, и незначительная гипотермия. Анализ на электролиты показал падение концентрации натрия, при котором жидкость накапливается в клетках мозга и - по кругу - опять приводит к повышению давления. По моим соображениям именно поэтому у мамы и усилились боли и др симптомы - вода же давит - куда ей деваться под черепом? Значит ВЧД не падает от индапамида, а растет, поскольку если бы не росло то и симптоматика бы так резко не развилась. То есть причина как раз в гипонатриемии. Где ошибка в моих рассуждениях и почему вы не видите проблемы от гипонатриемии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Дек 2019)

Я конечно доктор военный, более подготовлены разных областях чем другие. Но советовать там, где я не специалист – не могу.


----------

